# MCS loses Midwest Region



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Fannie yanked their contract Apr 15. That was a short marriage 

Also the primary SAMS Vendor for Midwest region was fired. Another short marriage 

Both WELL DESERVED.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

While I'm sure they both deserved it, Fannie has blame as well. Their unit pricing has gotten so ridiculous that they deserve the crap the SAMS vendors are dishing out.......


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll give you 2 examples from last week:

21sq roof and gutters SAM vendor charged $17,100. The roof sub charged the SAM vendor $8950.00. 

Curb Stop replace SAM Vendor charged $11,000. Excavotion Company billed $3400.00

Fannie is way overpaying BUT they are paying. These regionals are gouging and US TAXPAYERS are flipping the bill.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Brad you must be rubbing the top of your head about now eh?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Brad you must be rubbing the top of your head about now eh?


I'm scratching how the SAMS vendor I work with can't/doesn't get those numbers. $275/SQ for roofing. $675 for 50 gallon electric water heater. Numbers nowhere near that and one of my realtors is confirming that from Equator........


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

These SAMS guys bid it. Numbers I have seen is ridiculous. 

Congrats to those Badgers.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

$675 for 50 gallon WH????? That doesn't even cover materials.......screw that noise.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Any word on who is getting the contract at the takeover point?

I suppose they will bring in one of the BIG boys from the West Coast as their new SAMs vendor here.





Wannabe said:


> Fannie yanked their contract Apr 15. That was a short marriage
> 
> Also the primary SAMS Vendor for Midwest region was fired. Another short marriage
> 
> Both WELL DESERVED.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Rumor is a company from Michigan. Don't know who that would be?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Rumor is a company from Michigan. Don't know who that would be?


GTJ Consulting,LLC. They are from Mi, and currently have the Fannie contract in MI, they took it from AMS. Fannie prices are way to low, we get some from SL and the siblings, very minimal thankfully!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

And the rumor is they are very slow to pay..:thumbsup:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Wannabe, I just learned who got our state....should be interesting to watch it all play out. WOW is all I can say...what was FNMA thinking?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Come on......share with us:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

bradsconst said:


> come on......share with us:yes::yes::yes:


yes....please do tell........


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SG im sure...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

It's not SG. I did hear that much.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Unfortunately it is SG! How that happened is baffling to me. I feel bad for the brokers mostly, they are going to get an inferior product.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

P3+ said:


> Unfortunately it is SG! How that happened is baffling to me. I feel bad for the brokers mostly, they are going to get an inferior product.


How in the name Jesus does this piece of sh!? Company land these contracts? Every one of us that posts on this forum knows how they treat contractors and how absolutely horrible the work they perform is. Just can't figure it out!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cover2 said:


> How in the name Jesus does this piece of sh!? Company land these contracts? Every one of us that posts on this forum knows how they treat contractors and how absolutely horrible the work they perform is. Just can't figure it out!!!


They underbid the competition it's simple. NO ONE CARES about these properties all they care about is cost.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

P3+

It's a company called Multi-Serve, LLC from Michigan. 

Maybe SG got the P&P side? Dunno on the complete arrangements.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I was told by very reliable MCS insider that MCS handed the contract back to Fannie and said "Here ya go, we don't want it anymore". Any one have any more info on where Fannie is going?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> I was told by very reliable MCS insider that MCS handed the contract back to Fannie and said "Here ya go, we don't want it anymore". Any one have any more info on where Fannie is going?


Away I hope. They are the worst work out there even through Realtors. If they went under I would say good riddance.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Although I agree they need to go away for the good of the country, I've made a very nice living on 98% Fannie Mae for the last 6 years. But I also have made some good contacts inside the nationals that actually treat me with respect and pay me what jobs are worth. I've been reading on this sight for years and don't know how some of you guys have any self respect left. I wouldn't sleep at night if I had done a $20 grass cut that day. $20 grass cut? Dude, you just lost 10 bucks. $40 dollar wint? You just lost $20. Volunteer work is a great thing, but you gotta feed your family first. And yes, Fannie has gone stupid lately.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Although I agree they need to go away for the good of the country, I've made a very nice living on 98% Fannie Mae for the last 6 years. But I also have made some good contacts inside the nationals that actually treat me with respect and pay me what jobs are worth. I've been reading on this sight for years and don't know how some of you guys have any self respect left. I wouldn't sleep at night if I had done a $20 grass cut that day. $20 grass cut? Dude, you just lost 10 bucks. $40 dollar wint? You just lost $20. Volunteer work is a great thing, but you gotta feed your family first. And yes, Fannie has gone stupid lately.


We tried doing the Fannie thing through a local realtor and it absolutely did not work. They want to low ball everything and their QC was insane. For the quality of work they wanted they should have been paying 10% over top dollar. The pay was slower than it should have been.

Even today when we do Fannie work through a national we get less pay than any other type of work. We also have more issues with the work orders and returns.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I hear you on the QC. Two sentence work orders are now written with a thousand words. It is right out of the IRS playbook. They use the wording as a weapon when needed. For the most part they (AMS) left me alone. I was doing 400-500 routines a month and they might deny 2 or 3. I didn't even protest, after all it was less than 1/2% of my pay and some dork in a cubicle thought he was making a difference with that college degree. At the end of the day I was paying bills and banking money. Yes, I did get the occasional callback to go remove one trim nail from a 2,000 sq ft house. Once I got a callback because there was a paperclip left in a kitchen drawer. Kiss this! My work was on time, and callbacks never done and I got along just fine.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> I'm scratching how the SAMS vendor I work with can't/doesn't get those numbers. $275/SQ for roofing. $675 for 50 gallon electric water heater. Numbers nowhere near that and one of my realtors is confirming that from Equator........


he does, but there are 2 many hands in the pot before it gets to you.


----------

